

Great talk on the Python GIL [video][slides in comments] - cstejerean
http://blip.tv/file/2232410

======
jnoller
I posted this earlier: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=654560>

------
cpr
Some really good sleuthing, but unfortunately no conclusions on what to do
about the problem.

Lots of folks have started to tackle this in the past and given up in horror.

~~~
babo
From Python 2.6 there is a nice multiprocessing library which based on OS
processes. It's more heavyweight from the OS point of view but you don't need
to worry about issues with GIL. I'm using it on an EC2 image with 8 cores and
it rocks.

~~~
skorgu
Plus it has the added benefit that if you design your architecture with queues
as your distribution primitive you can scale across multiple machines pretty
easily. There's a mostly drop-in interface [1] to AMQP that mimics the native
Python Queue interface.

[1] [http://www.lshift.net/blog/2009/06/11/python-queue-
interface...](http://www.lshift.net/blog/2009/06/11/python-queue-interface-
for-amqp)

------
metachris
very interesting and thorough explanation, + easy to understand!

recommended for everyone who wants to know more about python, threads, ticks
and signal handling.

